# i need a dog!



## snot (Jan 5, 2012)

i havent had any luck with traveling with people cuz most people irrate the hell outa and havent been quiet right after i lost my my dog in sf. so if anyone on the west coast has puppys that theyre looking give out to travelers ill come to u for a puppy


----------



## HUMANCONTRAST (Jan 5, 2012)

If you lost your puppy, i don't think you should be having another dog.


----------



## snot (Jan 5, 2012)

my ex stold my dog.... i didnt loose track of her. hes judt a dick


----------



## 1544c (Jan 5, 2012)

i recommend all travelers don't travel with a dog. that's just my personal opinion. most traveler kids suck shit at owning a dog. i've traveled with some cool kids with great dogs but they're been few and far between.

what are you getting the dog for? is it to alleviate loneliness? if so, that's a shitty reason to get a dog.
no one is ever happy by themselves _all_ the time. but if one is _never_ happy alone, that's a sign that maybe they have an issue or two that needs to be dealt with.

the reason people should have a pet is because they want to teach it and watch it grow. they want the deep and involving responsibility for another creatures life.
not because they are lonely, or they need something to yell at, or they want to shatter their alcohol bottles all over the ground only to have their dogs walk through it (i'm talkin to you oogles out there), or because other traveling kids have dogs, or because it's part of the travel kid uniform, or maybe they have absolutely nothing to say, social situations are painful because they don't know how to communicate, they get lonely, they get angry, they get sad, they get a dog.
Now all social interactions have a centeral figure (the dog) to focus on, turning down some of the pressure to be social, shifting the spot light away from unaddressed personal issues... ("huhuh my dog is so great ain't he? i can't talk about anything else but my uniform... oops did i say uniform? i mean dog").
i find myself in situations with animal owners and all they speak about is their animal. what the hell would they talk about if that poorly trained animal didn't exist?


----------



## brking (Jan 5, 2012)

When you need the next dog it will come to you. Dont go looking for one, when its time it will come to you


----------



## Shakou (Jan 6, 2012)

1544c said:


> what are you getting the dog for? is it to alleviate loneliness? if so, that's a shitty reason to get a dog.


 
That's funny. I could of sworn getting a COMPANION ANIMAL for the purposes of COMPANIONSHIP was sort of the idea. And dogs, seeing as they're such social creatures and love being with their humans, are probably one of the best companion animals you can bring with yourself on the road. Being RESPONSIBLE for the animal's well being (training it, loving it, giving it's essential needs, making sure it's happy and looking out for it's safety and health) and actions (making sure it stays out of trouble), where ever you are, is what makes a good pet owner.


----------



## soapybum (Jan 6, 2012)

If you do get a dog make sure to take care of it, it comes before your health, enjoyment etc. Its like havin a kid xD If you have an ID than you can go to a animal shelter and get one. Save it from being euthanized etc etc. Honestly though, if you get a dog and you're traveling you still need to get it all of its shots etc, make it look like a legit service dog and train it well so you can go on buses, amtraks and so on.


----------



## brking (Jan 6, 2012)

yea for sure i have a dane mix that passes as a service animal all the time


----------



## snot (Jan 6, 2012)

i know. i alwazys make sure my pets are tooken care of before i am. ive always had animals and it feels weird not having one


----------



## 1544c (Jan 6, 2012)

i agree with your description of what it means to be a good pet owner.
i'm well aware of the concept of companion animals and i think the idea of NEEDing a dog strickly on the grounds of your own social shortcomings is a shitty reason to get an animal.
it's just my personal opinion.


----------



## Shakou (Jan 6, 2012)

1544c said:


> i agree with your description of what it means to be a good pet owner.
> i'm well aware of the concept of companion animals and i think the idea of NEEDing a dog strickly on the grounds of your own social shortcomings is a shitty reason to get an animal.
> it's just my personal opinion.


 
If you're talking about getting a dog simply as an excuse to start up conversations with people, then I agree, but I don't think that's why this person wants one. There's nothing wrong with getting a dog for the companionship so long as they are willing to be a responsible pet owner and accept and are willing to do what they need to to ensure the dog is happy. I travel with my husband and our two dogs. I LOVE my husband to death, but the dogs are what keep me sane.


----------



## Donnie (Jan 6, 2012)

I think 1544c may be talking about people who use pets as an alternative to socialization because of personal psychological hangups, therefor compounding the problem rather than treating it at it's cause.

Personally I've witnessed scenarios where I wished certain animals had been euthanized rather than being adopted by their abusive caregivers; some people are seriously disturbed and cannot be trusted around animals, leaving the animals irreversibly damaged. You only have to watch animal cops (on animal planet) for five minutes to get what I'm talking about.

So, point is: If you are_ prepared, responsible, _and_ mature_ enough to really give an animal companion what it needs, then go for it! If you have doubts, then just wait.

Don't get an animal because you think it will make you "fit in", or because you've got some romanticized delusion of adventure, because your just going to make the poor creature suffer.


----------



## Shakou (Jan 7, 2012)

Donnie said:


> I think 1544c may be talking about people who use pets as an alternative to socialization because of personal psychological hangups, therefor compounding the problem rather than treating it at it's cause.
> 
> Personally I've witnessed scenarios where I wished certain animals had been euthanized rather than being adopted by their abusive caregivers; some people are seriously disturbed and cannot be trusted around animals, leaving the animals irreversibly damaged. You only have to watch animal cops (on animal planet) for five minutes to get what I'm talking about.
> 
> ...


 
I've worked in animal rescue for 15 years. You don't have to tell me about how cruel people can be to their animals... But I can also say that cruelty and animal neglect is something that happens everywhere. It's not just a traveler kid exclusive. It's an individual by individual basis.


----------



## brking (Jan 8, 2012)

in reality with just a few exception traveler dogs actually get taken care of better then most dogs. i know with me and the people i travel with we go with food or water before our dogs do. and all the people i know that have dogs there dogs pass as service animals almost anywhere. i have meet more dogs that live at a house or in an apartment that the dog treated worse then the travelers dogs do.


----------



## Kim Chee (Jan 8, 2012)

there are more dogs than responsible dog owners, you should have no problem finding a dog.


----------



## deanmoriarty (Jan 13, 2012)

my dog is the only one who always makes me feel better,no matter how bad shit is,we love and protect each other,and nothing is more important than that.dont know if this is any kind of answer,but its 430am,cut me a break....


----------



## Dead horse (Jan 13, 2012)

Do you really "Need" a dog? I think you just "Want" a dog


----------



## Keyser Soze (Jan 13, 2012)

have you seen this dog?? he ripped me off for a couple of bizkitz... avid crack smoker and tennis ball shredder watch out world


----------



## panik (Jan 27, 2012)

Donnie said:


> people who use pets as an alternative to socialization because of personal psychological hangups, therefor compounding the problem rather than treating it at it's cause.


 
hahaha...yup.


----------



## Shakou (Feb 6, 2012)

Only thing I will say in regards to travelers and dogs is please PLEASE, for fuck sakes, *get your dog fixed*. One of the personal observations I made I've a actually just turned into a rule. If a male dog is with them, he still has his balls and will eventually impregnate a female. If a female dog is with them, it's pregnant. You can just assume that, because 9/10 it is. For someone like me who has been involved with animal rescue for the past 15 years, it's EXTREMELY annoying. I could go on a tangent about how many puppies and dogs are killed everyday in shelters due to people being careless and allowing their dogs to breed, and to walk into a shelter on euthanization day to get the full effect for yourself, but I'll spare you that. Instead I'll say there really is no excuse. There are spay/neuter clinics all over the U.S. that will do it for either very little or free to those with little to no income. That was how we got one of our dogs spayed.


----------



## Az Tek (Feb 6, 2012)

I agree most kids treat their animals pretty horrible. Rats are good! lol. The big ones and can be made service animals if you get the right ones. I enjoy traveling with a dog as I am mostly solo. High maintenance if you treat it right. Worth it imo. Not to big tho or hopping on the fly is impossible.


----------



## RubyOutlaw (Feb 6, 2012)

1544c said:


> i recommend all travelers don't travel with a dog. that's just my personal opinion. most traveler kids suck shit at owning a dog. i've traveled with some cool kids with great dogs but they're been few and far between.
> 
> what are you getting the dog for? is it to alleviate loneliness? if so, that's a shitty reason to get a dog.
> no one is ever happy by themselves _all_ the time. but if one is _never_ happy alone, that's a sign that maybe they have an issue or two that needs to be dealt with.
> ...


Man, to each his own. I know what you are saying about some travelers not being able to do it right, But those generalities blow, man. Not everyone is like that. I have had my female for seven fucking years. I had her before I ever traveled and I decided to travel because I couldnt find a place in my home town that would let me keep her. So I can't stand it when some person sees kids who don't take care of their animals and assumes that all kids are the same. Fuck that shit. It seems as though you have had a lot of experience with these sort of people....maybe you should reconsider the company you keep dude.


----------



## 1544c (Feb 16, 2012)

i'm well aware that not everyone who travels sucks at owning a dog. i stated that in the first paragraph.
i don't think my generalities blow. there are certain predictable behaviors that occur when someone tries to fit an archetype


----------



## derailed (Feb 16, 2012)

I can't imagine traveling without my dog! I don't have a girlfriend, so who else would I beat to deal with my insecurity issues? I'd lose it if I didn't have this money maker that I only keep around because I'm too lazy and selfish to do anything other than sit around shitty drunk every hour of every day. Come on, cut me some slack!


----------



## 1544c (Feb 26, 2012)

derailed said:


> I can't imagine traveling without my dog! I don't have a girlfriend, so who else would I beat to deal with my insecurity issues? I'd lose it if I didn't have this money maker that I only keep around because I'm too lazy and selfish to do anything other than sit around shitty drunk every hour of every day. Come on, cut me some slack!


 
haha yeah. that's exactly the attitude i'm against.


----------



## laughingisharder (Feb 26, 2012)

First of all 


brking said:


> When you need the next dog it will come to you. Dont go looking for one, when its time it will come to you



...ROFLFUCKENMAYO
Secondly


1544c said:


> i recommend all travelers don't travel with a dog. that's just my personal opinion. most traveler kids suck shit at owning a dog. i've traveled with some cool kids with great dogs but they're been few and far between.
> 
> what are you getting the dog for? is it to alleviate loneliness? if so, that's a shitty reason to get a dog.
> no one is ever happy by themselves _all_ the time. but if one is _never_ happy alone, that's a sign that maybe they have an issue or two that needs to be dealt with.
> ...


 

That's cool and all about not wearing the uniform of only talking about dogs, sometimes I feel that's a way for someone to have a conversation with someone and not be very personal though still I think, that it's better to actually have a personality when owning an animal so your not hiding or whatever from behind it. Although I don't agree with what you said about travelers not owning dogs...those are animals that are with you severyfucking day from birth, so. If you treat 'em right and train them properly not just the basic sit stay get a fucking treat bullshit, but a dog with real personality, then that's a perfect dog owner, you don't have to give commands because your dog knows what you want.




Shakou said:


> Only thing I will say in regards to travelers and dogs is please PLEASE, for fuck sakes, *get your dog fixed*. One of the personal observations I made I've a actually just turned into a rule. If a male dog is with them, he still has his balls and will eventually impregnate a female. If a female dog is with them, it's pregnant. You can just assume that, because 9/10 it is. For someone like me who has been involved with animal rescue for the past 15 years, it's EXTREMELY annoying. I could go on a tangent about how many puppies and dogs are killed everyday in shelters due to people being careless and allowing their dogs to breed, and to walk into a shelter on euthanization day to get the full effect for yourself, but I'll spare you that. Instead I'll say there really is no excuse. There are spay/neuter clinics all over the U.S. that will do it for either very little or free to those with little to no income. That was how we got one of our dogs spayed.




Yeah dude spay and neuter your children, that's real nice. How about when your dog has kids...don't sell them on eBay or craigslist, don't give them to some schwilly dick who's Gunna get it taken by the cops or hit by a car because they trained the damn thing to run twords headlights, be responsible with your puppies and keep them in close circles of friends

And yeah I know your next line..
Oh but that's hard and I don't have enough time for that, I don't know enough people waa waa cry cry whatever put in some freaking effort for your dogs if you want to own them. A parent doesn't just leave their kids to the wolves....well nowadays I guess they do but someone with real morals, and honor wouldn't just let something they raised be treated like a piece of simple meat, tossed around and sold to random strangers for lack of effort or ambition. 
No I can't do that I have bills to pay....WTF!!! Yeah electricity and a landlord breathing down your neck for next months rent, that's good that ou sell your children to support your addiction to materialism and comfort. Come on guys think out of the fucking box. I'm tired of all this mediocrity.

Sorry this turned into a rant kinda I'll try to make the next post a little more collected..I was going to try and edit it butyl bored and wanna see some response first...call me metaphorical but it reflects through everything I do.


----------



## Shakou (Mar 13, 2012)

laughingisharder said:


> Yeah dude spay and neuter your children, that's real nice.


 
Yeah, it would be nice. Because there's already a HUGE over population issue with dogs and cats, and animals are dying in shelters all across the country as a result of that.


----------

